# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > سوال: کمک در یک کد جاوا اسکریپت سه خطی

## roumak

سلام دوستان حرفه ای من . من یک کد میخوام بنویسم که مقدار داخل span  رو بگیره و داخل لینکی قرار بده و مقدار خروجی اون لینک رو رو چاپ کنه  ممنون میشم کمکم کنید


 <td id="address" class="address"><span data-show-qr>1NDyJtNTjmwk5xPNhjgAMu4HDHigtobu1s</span> </td>


که مقدار داخل تگ  span  در حال حاظر  1NDyJtNTjmwk5xPNhjgAMu4HDHigtobu1s   است . حال این مقدار به جای address  داخل لینک زیر قرار بگیرد 



var url="https://blockchain.info/q/addressbalance/"+address;



که عدد خروجی که در مرورگر نمایش داده میشود را در صفحه چاپ و نمایش دهد .   فقط جهت مشاهده خروجی در مرورگر آدرس فیلتر است 

https://blockchain.info/q/addressbal...Mu4HDHigtobu1s

ممنون میشم این کد رو برام بنویسید . من آشنایی زیادی به جاوا اسکریپت ندارم . واقعا سپاسگذارتونم

----------


## parsaasefi

درود
کد مورد نظر شما به این شکله

HTML


```
<td id="address" class="address"><span data-show-qr>1NDyJtNTjmwk5xPNhjgAMu4HDHigtobu1s</span> </td><div id="res"></div><script src="https://cdnjs.cloudflare.com/ajax/libs/axios/0.18.0/axios.min.js"></script>
```

JS

const address = document.querySelector("span[data-show-qr]").innerHTML;
const url = "https://blockchain.info/q/addressbalance/" + address;
axios.get(url).then(function(res) {
    document.querySelector("#res").innerHTML = res.data;
});

----------

